# Worming Puppies and Mother



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying to remember what people tend to do when worming their puppies

Do you always worm the mother at the same time or do you just go back to the normal worming for her?

I have a slight concern over worming her as she used to be on Drontal but was sick twice so I moved her to Panacur granules and through her pregnancy I had her on Panacur liquid - although I was very nervous about doing this since she'd had the problem with Drontal - and she seemed to be fine, except that out of 4 puppies scanned for we had one still born and one by caesarian, and yes I know that Panacur is safe etc but you have to wonder sometimes.

So I am unsure what the best thing to do is


----------



## Mrsk9 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi my dog has been given worming sachets for daily worming from day 40.i think, or there a bouts, until 2 days after whelping.
Wormazole
Mrsk9


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I dont worm during pregnancy....just before mating and then not again until pups are 2 weeks old..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

We worm just before mating and they then don't get wormed again until pups are weaned. We start worming with panacur syrup when they are about a fortnight 3 day course then every fortnight until they go to their new homes


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Same here - I don't put any chemicals near my girl when in pregnancy or when feeding unless absolutely necessary.

I worm mum before mating - then worm again once mum has finished feeding.

The pups get wormed with Panacur paste from around 2.5/3 weeks - always after food (as it can be quite harsh on the tummy) and then every two weeks thereafter.

My keepers are switched onto Milbemax for worming at around 13 weeks - I use this for all my adult dogs.


----------



## chaka (Feb 19, 2012)

I asked my vet his views on the Panacur worming in whelp thing as it was 11 years since I'd bred a litter. He said he wouldn't recommend it, just worm bitch before mating and then worm pups at 2 weeks and every weeks from then until sold. I used Drontal puppy suspension, and I wormed the bitch when pups were around 5 weeks with adult drontal, and then again a month later.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

chaka said:


> I asked my vet his views on the Panacur worming in whelp thing as it was 11 years since I'd bred a litter. He said he wouldn't recommend it, just worm bitch before mating and then worm pups at 2 weeks and every weeks from then until sold. I used Drontal puppy suspension, and I wormed the bitch when pups were around 5 weeks with adult drontal, and then again a month later.


What a sensible vet - my vet also agrees that they shouldn't be wormed whilst pregnant


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you

I am beginning to wonder about the whole worming thing, particularly as we only had one live pup out of 4 scanned for


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

swarthy said:


> Same here - I don't put any chemicals near my girl when in pregnancy or when feeding unless absolutely necessary.
> 
> I worm mum before mating - then worm again once mum has finished feeding.
> 
> ...


,

Hi Swarthy,
I have always used Milbemax for my adult dogs and looking to get some now but my vet has said they are not making it anymore, just wondered if you had heard anything about this. One of my girls is very sick with Drontal, but all great with Milbemax/

Puppy Love x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Puppy Love said:


> ,
> 
> Hi Swarthy,
> I have always used Milbemax for my adult dogs and looking to get some now but my vet has said they are not making it anymore, just wondered if you had heard anything about this. One of my girls is very sick with Drontal, but all great with Milbemax/
> ...


  - Noooo - please don't tell me that  (I know it's not me personally) but I don't rate any other wormer for my dogs 

Last time I had the tablets was end of August.

I usually get the white tablets from my regular vet - but did change briefly and that vet was using chewable tablets?

Will look into this tomorrow


----------



## PennyGC (Sep 24, 2011)

I wouldn't use panacur at all for pregnant bitches or young puppies having heard so many horror stories about it's use (with a range of breeds), I use drontal liquid for the pups and haven't had any reactions to it. If you contact them they will give dosage for pregnant bitches but I've never felt comfortable with doing it...

I use drontal for the adults, having 'herding' breeds I avoid milbemax due to the possibilities of MDR1 gene issues, but now there's a cheaper UK company offering tests so I may well get them tested to know if its a problem or not.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Puppy Love - just checked the website for the UK and it looks to be "aive and kicking"

All you need to know about worming your cat / dog using wormers, by wormpatrol.co.uk


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

swarthy said:


> Puppy Love - just checked the website for the UK and it looks to be "aive and kicking"
> 
> All you need to know about worming your cat / dog using wormers, by wormpatrol.co.uk


Phew! Y'all had me worrying there; it's the only wormer I can give my little bambi.
I've always wormed puppies with panacur though...


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

PennyGC said:


> I wouldn't use panacur at all for pregnant bitches or young puppies having heard so many horror stories about it's use (with a range of breeds), I use drontal liquid for the pups and haven't had any reactions to it. If you contact them they will give dosage for pregnant bitches but I've never felt comfortable with doing it...
> 
> I use drontal for the adults, having 'herding' breeds I avoid milbemax due to the possibilities of MDR1 gene issues, but now there's a cheaper UK company offering tests so I may well get them tested to know if its a problem or not.


Just read this, can i ask what issues there were with panacur? I always thought that it was quite mild.

I thought there were worse with drontal.

Milbemax should be fine as long as you have the correct weight, just shouldn't be overdosed. There is someone who has an MDR1 affected dog who uses it to no ill effect.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

PennyGC said:


> I wouldn't use panacur at all for pregnant bitches or young puppies having heard so many horror stories about it's use (with a range of breeds), I use drontal liquid for the pups and haven't had any reactions to it. If you contact them they will give dosage for pregnant bitches but I've never felt comfortable with doing it...
> 
> I use drontal for the adults, having 'herding' breeds I avoid milbemax due to the possibilities of MDR1 gene issues, but now there's a cheaper UK company offering tests so I may well get them tested to know if its a problem or not.


i 've always used drontal liguid with no problems.

Penny are more sheltie breeders testing for MDR1 now ?


----------

